
Caddy Pricing Plans - etelej
https://caddyserver.com/pricing
======
stephenr
$50 dollars a MONTH PER INSTANCE for a piece of software that wouldn't even
start a few months ago because LetsEncrypt was down.

I get that software takes time and people need to eat, but holy shit on a
stick.

Edit: Oh, and I forgot the part where it also doesn't handle FQDN's properly
either.

Previous discussion, from when LE was down for a day
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14375022](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14375022)

